# Hobby Lobby



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey everyone, I was at our local Hobby Lobby yesterday and I noticed that they have train stuff again. Not just kits but Bachmann EZ track in HO & N. Straight sections and a couple of turnouts.

Of course they still have Woodland Scenics.

I told the assitant manager I was glad to see the train stuff return, and thanked her for it.

Hopefully If we continue to support them they will stock more in the future.

J.C.


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

We have a Hobby Lobby here in Edmonton Alberta as well and there selling out of there Train stuff all at discount.

Oh well I'm always one for good deals.:thumbsup:


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

The one I have to go do is in Iowa City, about 1 1/2 hour away from me. They always have train stuff and lot's of it. I just went there yesterday as well. Had to pick up some display cases.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

I stopped by a Hobby Lobby in California while traveling. They had some Bachman Sets and some ez track. Thats about it. ......I was disappointed I wasted my time.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

The selection ain't great and rather expensive. I do like the HO slot cars! I looked in one store and surprised by it!


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Our Hobby Lobby in Lincoln NE. is a regular stop for me. Not only the Woodland Scenics but air brushes, Testor's paint and other modeling items. I have gotten most of my paints from them at a fraction of what other modeling brands. Great variety...great service...GREAT prices


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been meaning to check the Janesville store for it for a while now, the next time I go there I'm going to look


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Really do enjoy the Hobby Lobby.....good selection of paint brushes and colored chalks. Some strip wood and balsa, hobby paint (good deal when on sale.). They run a good store, very friendly and they are a faith-based organization.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Never go to Hobby Lobby without the weekly 40% coupon in your pocket!
My local store stocks basic Woodland Scenics stuff but no trains or track.
Good selection of paints, hobby knives, etc., but ALWAYS be sure to take the 40% coupon!


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

raleets said:


> Never go to Hobby Lobby without the weekly 40% coupon in your pocket!
> My local store stocks basic Woodland Scenics stuff but no trains or track.
> Good selection of paints, hobby knives, etc., but ALWAYS be sure to take the 40% coupon!


I use the 40% off coupons too, But the gal that checked out ahead of me showed the clerk a screen on her Iphone and received 40% off her entire purchase... I'm looking for that app for Android.

Our Hobby Lobbys (Fort Wayne, & South Bend, IN) both stopped carrying train accessories about a year ago, only had a few kits. I was glad to see the EZ track hanging there again! I get a lot of my modeling stuff there, would be awesome to see some rolling stock and loco's there!


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have noticed that the local one here by me in TX has the sets, HO/N and Thomas, some extra parts but not much. They used to have more and am hoping it is not just left over stuff from christmas.


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Davidfd85 said:


> I have noticed that the local one here by me in TX has the sets, HO/N and Thomas, some extra parts but not much. They used to have more and am hoping it is not just left over stuff from christmas.


Me too, that's why I posted it here and told the assistant mgr thanks. Who knows?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Our Hobby Lobby is somewhat new to town. The folks tell me that some of the stores did care a “reasonable” section of model train items and when the economy started to turn south and model train sales turned downward, it was decided to hold sales and move what they could off the shelf. Now it seems to be coming back. Also, the stores in the greater Houston area do not have interior camera surveillance. When they built the store in Galveston, we noticed the complete lack of camera surveillance. Knowing that what they did on the interior was their business, we asked for exterior surveillance for the shoppers protection in their parking lot. They were very quick to agree to the exterior surveillance. We view them has a member of our community.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Raleets...download the Hobby Lobby app for a smart phone and you'll have it ready. All I do is show my phone to the clerk and BOOM...40% off the most expensive item


----------

